

The Top Cities in the world to travel to with only one backpack - pchavez86
http://trveler.com/top-3-cities-travel-one-backpack/

======
mkal_tsr
There is too little info :-( What are examples of trips people have taken,
where did they stay using your service, what activities did they do? There
should be an "examples" section giving more insight into the travel offers
available. And at the current pricing, I don't know if I should either expect
the trips to be very local, or further away, or if the entire thing might be
unprofitable, etc. More info please.

